# Hold my emails.



## riptheirlips (Jun 30, 2008)

Hold my emails until further notice, for I am in the hospital. I was badly attacked by a woman on an elevator.


I was in the elevator when the elevator doors opened and this nice big busted women got in, she was wearing a nice tight see through pullover. I was casually staring at her gorgeous looking boobs when she said, "Would you please press 1"

So I did...and I don't remember much afterwards.

May be out of the hospital in a few days.


----------

